# Clean Pond!



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 17, 2008)

So I took some pics of my water turtles today. The ponds had an algea bloom for a little while and I felt kind of guilty today becasue I posted a pic of two turtles. So I cleaned it! 

Dirty pond = (






Look at this beast





Clean! 















Thanks guys!


----------



## cvalda (Feb 17, 2008)

oooooooo creepy.

i mean... oh, great job, the pond looks nice!

but those turtles.... shudder...


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 17, 2008)

And you turtles thank you! hehehee


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 17, 2008)

lol cvalda you dont like turtles?!

They really did look happy with the new water!


----------



## Josh (Feb 17, 2008)

the pond looks great! it also looks like a nice day to be outside with your pets.
where do you live?


----------



## cvalda (Feb 17, 2008)

my son has a turtle! i still find them creepy tho, they make me jump... they're just so fast and slick... and i don't know about others but my son's turle is a TOTAL spaz and whenever i'm in the room i can feel his beady little eyes staring me down!


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 17, 2008)

lol.turtles are amazing. just a tortoise in water. lol not really but i guess you can think of it like that.


----------



## Chipdog (Feb 17, 2008)

Green water is a b*tch!!
the only way I know to beat it is a ultra violet sterilizer. 

yeah i don't like the turtles either. Totally different animal!!



ps I would bet that the turts like the green water better


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 17, 2008)

lol I know what you are talking about with the beady eyes! Yeah turtles are really cool , and fun to keep. I would never breed them though. Tortoises are cool to breed. 

Josh I am in south west florida ( cape coral )


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I like turtles, I think there cool. Like your pond. My little one is only a 35 gal pond (has one gold fish and three minnows) had its algea bloom and I got it cleaned this week too.
My daughter has the Turtles 4 RES. She's talking to her husband about building a pond for them. They are still pretty small. I'll show her your pics, I think this is just what they need. Not a cement pond her husband was thinking about making. Thanks for the idea


----------



## Hunter (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, you must have a great home being able to house all these turtles and tortoises. Thats awesome


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 6, 2008)

Right now I am making the best of what I have. But I know soon enough the right property will come along. Have alot of other things that have to come first ya know.


----------

